
E-cigarettes linked to heart attacks, coronary artery disease and depression - sean_the_geek
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190307103111.htm
======
_Schizotypy
If this lines up with a previous study, the effects are most likely due to
flavorings. Nicotine might also be linked but that is unknown at this point.

